# Citizen Automatic Chronograph



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi all,

I got this one this morning. Initial impressions are mixed with the watch having some good points & bad points.

The bad points are:

the hands & dial markers have been painted white presumably because the lume had gone dull - it's not a very good paint job unfortunately, the chronograph hands are bare metal (brass?) and I'm not sure they are correct for the watch (anyone know what colour they should be?), the dial is faded & the back has been roughly brushed to remove scratches, so it's been scratched to remove the scratches (surely that's like getting out of debt by borrowing more money!!!).

The good points:

the watch seems to work (though I'm not sure how good the power reserve is), the inner bezel rotates, quick set day'date work correctly and the chronograph hands zero (more or less), both crownns are signed (CTZ) so they are correct for the watch.

On the whole I like the watch and think it's a decent buy at Â£36 - of course I may yet change my mind if it proves to be a complete clunker. I'll wear it when I cycle in to work tomorrow morning and see how it stands up to that and if it keeps time. I'll have to find a nicer strap/bracelet though


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Same about the dial







, I like the style of these chronos,









At 36 quid its got to be a good buy...Ideal candidate for a Paulus franken redial


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I have one the same as that, and looks to be in as bad condition. It works well enough and has a hi beat movement which may be manually wound but really it looks like nothing


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Congrats on the watch... Hope that it's timekeeping is ok... Cosmetically I guess it would benefit from being sent off to Bry for the case work [is it a Stainless Steel case??] & trying to either source or correct the hands/dial issue... Well worth the Â£36 initial outlay although it does need a bit of cosmetic renovation... Good job that you aren't shy about doing a bit of work on it
















Joli.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

these usually are flyback chronos - is yours a flyback too? if so then it really is a great price and I'm sure you'll find a nicer dial and paint the hands better yourself one day.

( i accept no responibility for damage to your watch for trying to flyback! )

Do you have a movement shot?

I like these citizens but always think of them not as nice as their seiko equivalents


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> these usually are flyback chronos - is yours a flyback too?


Yep it's a flyback and it works fine, no movement shot though - I haven't opened it yet. I'll probably leave the hands as they are as it doesn't look that bad really (only when you peer at the dial close up does the painting & bare metal become obvious). I've been wearing the watch all morning and it's keeping reasonable time but running a bit slow.

Not sure if the Seiko autos chronos are better (or nicer) than the Citizen equivalents - I certainly like the style of this one, I'd love to own a mint one. I think that the Citizen chronos have more complicated, less robust movements (hi-beat/flyback) compared to the Seiko auto chronographs. However this is a watch that possibly hasn't been serviced in it's 20+ years of life, cosmetically it's a bit worn, but it's still working reasonably well.

As I've said I like the watch but wish it was in better nick - however I can't complain really given the price.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Hi,

I also have the same watch, I think they're very good watches for the money







sounds like you got quite a bargain, even if it does need a little work. You can't go wrong for that money.

The hands on mine are different, (tho not massively different) to those on yours.

My hands (on the watch







) have been painted bright orange (not brilliantly done, but not too bad) which I think looks excellent .

I may be wrong but I think the hands were originally painted white as I've seen a couple of pics from google that have them white.

I have read that the movements in these are superior to the equivalent Seiko, tho' I suspect not quite as robust, as you say.

Mines in slightly better nick than yours but its not mint. The hour markers on mine have been re-lumed and it keeps time pretty well, tho not checked it accurately.

I also have the Citizen single register chronograph, which is an 8100 mov't, similar black dial, black case and bright orange chrono hands (which is the original colour).


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for that Mark - maybe I'll get the orange paint out then


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I don't think I have seen one of these before but I like the sunken subdials.

Reminds me of the seiko 6138's

Nice catch Paul.

Derek


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ta Derek - not sure whether to keep it or not (can't afford to get it serviced) and it's losing approx 1 minute per hour. I don't seem to be able to hand wind it either









I like it though


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

A big ouch on the -1min per hr









Another watch for the box marked 'requires servicing when the opportunity is presented' But hey at least it is going [after a fashion!] & seems to be 'complete'







It's a nice addition to your collection & seems 'fixable' when circumstances permit









Enjoy the watch if it stares at you out of the box each time you make your days selection or it makes you feel guilty everytime you look at it you'll find a way to get it sorted ...







If however it doesn't provoke that sort of response then you may decide to sell it on...







Just see how it pans out... It's a nice looking watch & is well worth restoring/saving!!!!!!!!
















Joli.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

eek 1 min / hr









Mine seems rather stiff to hand wind as well, but then so does the 8100 movt one I have (and the crown on that is even smaller!







)

I figured it was becase its quite difficult to hand wind due to the small crown, that they hant seen much hand winding action in their life and had got a bit stiff









If its causing you distress I can take it off your hands if you like









good luck with it whatever you decide, I agree with what Katt said, its worth restoring.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paul,

This is the closest that I have if its any help?

Roger


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Roger

What is going on with that bezel, in particular the 1st quarter.

I have not seen that config before.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's just a tachy bezel isn't it but marked from 15 second to 75 seconds? or rather 72 1/2 seconds to the 50.

ie if you do a mile in 15 seconds then average 240 mph or if it takes 72 1/2 second ie right round once then on another 12 1/2 to where the 50 is then you averaged 50 mph.

a rather more sensible idea than matking it from 1 to 60 secs as most do IMO


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Thats a really nice one you have there - dont think I've seen the one with the bezel before.

Paul - if it helps, the hands on mine are exactly the same as Rogers, except orange









I believe mine dates from 1974 (serial No starts with 4)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I know someone who has one for sale on Ebay







:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=5036450482


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> I know someone who has one for sale on Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard of him but never bought anything














.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t know these people who just join the forum so they can post a link to something they are selling on Ebay


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have received a severe warning from a moderator, sorry it won't happen again.

Well not today anyway.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I have received a severe warning from a moderator, sorry it won't happen again.
> 
> Well not today anyway.
> 
> ...


I should think so too


----------

